

Robots will soon deliver pizza - diminish
https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9227676/Elgan_Robots_will_soon_deliver_pizza_

======
diminish
"Self-driving cars are about to be legalized in California. That same
technology will enable the robot revolution. "; To deliver pizza do we really
need safe driving cars or flying motorbikes?

